# gentoo op "oude" pc

## Richt

ik ga gentoo instaleeren op mijn oude pc (pentium 200 Mhz, 64 mb ram 2 gb HD, 2 mb video en lan kaart)

nu is mijn vraag : welke GUI (is dit het goede woord) kan ik er het beste op zetten XFCE 4?;fluxbox of zijn er nog anderen?

en wat zit er bij de live cd 2004.3 inbegreepen? aan progs enzo?

Mt Vr Gr,

Richt

----------

## Rainmaker

dat is wel ERG krap. Ga in ieder geval voor een 2.4 kernel, 2.6 zal moeizaam gaan.

Heb hier een 200Mhz / 128 MB router staan, die trekt het redelijk, op een 2.6 kernel. Een GUI durf ik er niet eens op te zetten.

Op zich zou het niet al te probleemmatisch moeten zijn met een wat oudere kernel, een wat oudere xfree / xorg versie.

Als windowmanager: fvwm, openbox of enlightenment.

----------

## Eternal Annoyance

Ik heb hier ook een P200 staan met 64Mb ram, het enige verschil is dat er bij mij een grotere HDD in zit (20Gb, komt wel van pas als je een gui wilt hebben). Kernel 2.6 draait goed op dat ding, alleen een kwestie van goed instellen.

Vergeet kde, gnome, xfce4 en rox-desktop maar. Die gaan er niet goed genoeg op draaien. Ik denk dat de meeste programma's die van die DE's afhankelijk zijn niet echt goed zullen draaien; misschien dat er een enkele uitzondering is.

Vermijd /alles/ wat GTK 2.x, java, QT 3.x of WXWidgets wil hebben.

Misschien dat FVWM2 of blackbox zijn waar je naar op zoek bent?

----------

## Richt

hmmm, ik wil er gewoon op internetten, text verwerken mischien dat blackbox dus wel een goed idee is,

wat is een goede text verwerker en een browser?

----------

## Q-collective

 *Richt wrote:*   

> hmmm, ik wil er gewoon op internetten, text verwerken mischien dat blackbox dus wel een goed idee is,
> 
> wat is een goede text verwerker en een browser?

 

Abiword en firefox (dillo als je echt minimaal wilt zijn)

----------

## jhwh

Gentoo is natuurlijk pure fun maar op zo'n bakkie kan het wel een compilatie-nachtmerrie worden. Misschien beter om Debian te proberen (lap, veroorzaak ik hier direct een flame-war  :Wink:  )

----------

## Richt

neen, ik wil gewoon gentoo erop, want daar heb ik de cd van   :Twisted Evil: 

om nu nog een cd van debian te downloaden, jah duh, dat doe ik niet meer en ik heb overgens tijd zat dus compilen mag van mij best een dagje duuren als ik maar gentoo erop krijg

----------

## Richt

mischien wel handig dat ik even vermeld dat ik een gentoo n00b bn, k heb aleen nog maar met ubuntu gewerkt en ken dus nietveel van linux  :Embarassed: 

dat van dillo, welke versie moet ik hebben, ik kan op de download site geen source vinden

----------

## Eternal Annoyance

Het compileren zou weleens meer dan een dagje kunnen duren (mijn P200 was er in totaal een week zoet mee), tenzij je glibc, gcc, binutils en x.org als binaries installeerd - en dan nog kan het lang duren.

Je kan het downloaden van dillo ook gewoon aan portage over laten (de source van die browser is niet zo heel groot).

----------

## Q-collective

 *Richt wrote:*   

> mischien wel handig dat ik even vermeld dat ik een gentoo n00b bn, k heb aleen nog maar met ubuntu gewerkt en ken dus nietveel van linux 
> 
> dat van dillo, welke versie moet ik hebben, ik kan op de download site geen source vinden

 

```
emerge dillo
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## Richt

dankje, ik ken alle codes nog nit, als je die code gebruikt, moet je dan internetverbinding hebben?

----------

## frenkel

 *Richt wrote:*   

> dankje, ik ken alle codes nog nit, als je die code gebruikt, moet je dan internetverbinding hebben?

 

Ja.

----------

## Richt

ok, dan zet ik er even een netwerkkaart in ( de pc is nog niet geinstaleert), moet je als je een dhcp router hebt ook dinge configureeren?

----------

## frenkel

Ja, start net-setup als de livecd geboot is.

----------

## Q-collective

```
dhcpcd eth0
```

Moet voldoende zijn bij de meeste providers, mocht je op @home zitten, gebruik dan:

```
dhcpcd -h <hostname> eth0
```

En edit je /etc/conf.d/net bestand als je eenmaal gechroot bent.

----------

## Richt

verschilt dat per provider? ik heb gewoon een sitecom dhcp router, daar heeft mijn provider niks mee temaaken

----------

## frenkel

 *Richt wrote:*   

> verschilt dat per provider? ik heb gewoon een sitecom dhcp router, daar heeft mijn provider niks mee temaaken

 

Nee, wat Q-collective zei over die -h optie is alleen als je direct met internet verbonden bent, je kunt gewoon dhcpcd eth0 doen.

----------

## Q-collective

 *Frenkel wrote:*   

>  *Richt wrote:*   verschilt dat per provider? ik heb gewoon een sitecom dhcp router, daar heeft mijn provider niks mee temaaken 
> 
> Nee, wat Q-collective zei over die -h optie is alleen als je direct met internet verbonden bent, je kunt gewoon dhcpcd eth0 doen.

 

Nee, dit is echt een "bug" bij @home. Het is ook, voor zover ik weet, de enige provider ter wereld die een vooraf gedefinieerde hostname eist bij het inloggen op het netwerk.

----------

## Richt

lijkt me sterk, ik heb al die gegevens die mijn provider moet hebben in mijn  router staan, wat moeten ze dan met de config van mijn pc ?

overgens gaa ik morgen of overmorgen pas instaleeren/complillen dus suggesties zijn welkom

----------

## Q-collective

 *Richt wrote:*   

> lijkt me sterk, ik heb al die gegevens die mijn provider moet hebben in mijn  router staan, wat moeten ze dan met de config van mijn pc ?

 

Ik heb niets over de config van je pc gezegd, ik had het over hostnames, ah nevermind... Ik zit op @home, ik weet waar ik het over heb  :Wink: 

----------

## Richt

ik weet heelaas nog niet of de instal wel doorgaat, ik kan de pc voor 80 verkoopen, en dan koop ik een een nieuwe garde schijf in mijn AMD athlon XP 2200+, zet ik daar wel GENTOO op   :Cool:  duurt wat minderlang met compillen

----------

## koenderoo

Je zet er Gentoo op omdat je minder lang wilt compileren?

Je bedoeld dat het minder lang compileren is nadat je klaar bent met installeren hoop ik?

Anders wil ik je graag uit de droom helpen. Installeren kost je op een P1 200 met 64 MB Ram een aantal dagen isntalleren.

Wat volgens mij wel tijdbesparend helpt is een hele grote SWAP drive aanmaken. Dit heb ik echter nooit echt getest.

Ik meen het idee te hebben dat een SWAP drive van 4x het aanwezige geheugen met zulke (met respect) lage hoeveelheden geheugen toch redelijk werkt. Een snelle drive werkt natuurlijk altijd mee op zo'n moment.

----------

## frenkel

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> Je zet er Gentoo op omdat je minder lang wilt compileren?
> 
> Je bedoeld dat het minder lang compileren is nadat je klaar bent met installeren hoop ik?
> 
> Anders wil ik je graag uit de droom helpen. Installeren kost je op een P1 200 met 64 MB Ram een aantal dagen isntalleren.
> ...

 

Lezen is ook een kunst, hij zei dat ie met het geld wat hij voor die pc kon vangen (80 euro) een extra harde schijf koopt voor zijn "goede" pc, een AMD 2200+. Dan installeert ie Gentoo op die harde schijf op die pc, dan duurt compilen dus WEL minder lang.

----------

## Richt

iik heb nu een andere pc van de zolder gehaalt en ik kwam erachter dat het een Pentium 233 mhz is met 128 mb ram, komt gentoo op  :Very Happy:  want mijn slackware cd doet niet meer   :Sad: 

is 1 GB genoeg? (128 mb swap, 300 mb /boot, de rest /

----------

## frenkel

 *Richt wrote:*   

> iik heb nu een andere pc van de zolder gehaalt en ik kwam erachter dat het een Pentium 233 mhz is met 128 mb ram, komt gentoo op  want mijn slackware cd doet niet meer  
> 
> is 1 GB genoeg? (128 mb swap, 300 mb /boot, de rest /

 

Denk het niet, /usr/portage alleen is al > 450mb, zo blijft er niet veel over voor de rest van je systeem en je hebt natuurlijk ook ruimte nodig om dingen te compilen (dit kan soms wel aardig veel zijn).

----------

## Richt

jammer, wat moet ik dan minimum hebben (en hoe moet ik het partitioneeren)

----------

## Richt

ik ben nu 

```
# emerge gentoo-sources
```

 aan het uitvoeren

----------

## shinadul

 *Richt wrote:*   

> iik heb nu een andere pc van de zolder gehaalt en ik kwam erachter dat het een Pentium 233 mhz is met 128 mb ram, komt gentoo op  want mijn slackware cd doet niet meer  
> 
> is 1 GB genoeg? (128 mb swap, 300 mb /boot, de rest /

 

Je hebt een minimum van 2 GB nodig (1,8Gb tijdens het compileren van de kernel gebruikt). Na het compileren/installeren en het schonen van /usr/portage/distfiles heb je dan ongeveer 800Mb vrij. 

Waarom overigens zo'n enorme bootschijf ? meestal is rond de 40Mb genoeg.

----------

## koenderoo

mijn pc heeft bootdriveje van maar 8 MB. Net genoeg voor 2 kernels. 1 om te testen en 1 live. Daarnaast grub.

Niet ideaal, maar kan je wel de benodigde ruimte geven.

Tijdens installeren direct temps opruimen kan je overigens ook helpen om ruimte te besparen. vergt wel actief aanwezig zijn tijdens de toch redelijke lange bootstrap (als je step 1 gebruikt).

ik weet niet hoeveel ruimte je hiermee allemaal bespaart en hoeveel ruimte je echt nodig bent. Blijft gokken.

Heb je niet nog een harde schijf liggen die je ernaast kunt plaatsen? Let dan wel even op welke mappen je waar neerzet. Niet dat je de work of portage map op de (te) kleine hd zet!

----------

## shinadul

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> mijn pc heeft bootdriveje van maar 8 MB. Net genoeg voor 2 kernels. 1 om te testen en 1 live. Daarnaast grub.
> 
> Niet ideaal, maar kan je wel de benodigde ruimte geven.
> 
> Tijdens installeren direct temps opruimen kan je overigens ook helpen om ruimte te besparen. vergt wel actief aanwezig zijn tijdens de toch redelijke lange bootstrap (als je step 1 gebruikt).
> ...

 

Ik heb mijn gentoo-firewall uiteindelijk tevreden gekregen met een 500Mb harddisk (128 swap, 10 boot de rest root) en een nfs link naar /var/tmp en /usr/portage.

----------

## nixnut

Als je echt klein wilt kan je ook eens naar Gnap kijken.

----------

## frenkel

 *nixnut wrote:*   

> Als je echt klein wilt kan je ook eens naar Gnap kijken.

 

Cool! Didn't know about that  :Smile: 

----------

## RemcoNL

Hoewel 64 MB wel heel krap is, zou XFCE4 met ROX als desktop moeten werken. De standaard XFCE4-dingen zo veel mogelijk killen, en rox --pin=desktop o.i.d. starten.

----------

